# أقوال آباء عن الزواج | الأسرة | العائلة | الآباء | الأبناء | الأقرباء



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2017)

*أقوال آباء الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية*


*أقوال القديس أوغسطينوس عن الحب هو رِباط الزوجية*

​

قبل يسوع أن يكون عريسًا لنا من أجل حبه المطلق فصار رأسًا ونحن ككنيسة جسده وكأفراد أعضاء في هذا الجسد وفي سر الزواج يخلق الروح القدس الحب المقدس من الزوجين جسدًا واحدًا يكون فيه العريس رأسًا والعروس جسده فالرباط بينهما لا يتوقف على مجرد الشهوة كما قد يظن البعض بل على الحب الزوجي لا أعني بهذا أن الشهوة بينهما *خطية* بل هو دليل الضعف البشري فهي كاللذة التي نجدها عندما نجوع فوجود هذه اللذة لا نعتبره خطية لكن ينبغي إلا نأكل لأجل إشباع لذة الطعام بل لكي نعيش فنحن لا نعيش لنأكل بل نأكل لنعيش هكذا نحن لا نتزوج لمجرد إشباع الشهوة. 







http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...e/Oghostinos-Quotes-099-Love-in-Marriage.html



يتبع​​


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2017)

*أقوال آباء الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية*


*أقوال القديس أوغسطينوس عن صفات الأزواج المحبين | محبة الطرف الثاني رغم أخطاؤه*

​

العريس يحاول أن يختار عروسًا متجانسة نعه على قدر الإمكان في الكرامة والفهم والحكمة وإن حدث أن اكتشف وجود فارق كبير بينهما حزن وتألم أما يسوع فعروسه من المزدري بهم وغير الموجودين من الخطاة والعشارين سوداء بلا جمال ومع هذا لم يوبخها لعدم جمالها بل قدسها وطهرها بدمه وأوقفها أمامه فانعكس جماله عليها فلمعت وأشرقت قال لها أنا أسندك كل أيام غربتك حتى تتشددين وتعبرين على الحياة الأخرى وقد رآها سليمان الحكيم فتهلل قائلًا: من هذه الطالعة من البريةمستندة على حبيبهامشرقة مثل الصباح جميلة كالقمر طاهرة كالشمسمرهبة كجيش بألوية (نش5:8؛ 6:10).




​​


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2017)

*أقوال آباء الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية*


*أقوال القديس أوغسطينوس عن الصراحة مع الطرف الآخر في الزواج*
​




*من كراهية **لل**خطية* أو تلذذ بها رغم معرفته لما في قلبها هكذا ليت روح الصراحة تسود في البيت المسيحي فإن أخطأ احدهما اعترف بخطئه وعندئذ يسمع الطرف الثاني بقول ولو في صورة باهيه كقول يسوع للنفس المعترفة بخطئها حوِّلي عني عينيك فإنها قد غلبتاني (نش5:6).​وكما يكشف لنا عريسنا أسرار ملكوت الله هكذا لنتمثل به فيكشف كل طرف للآخر أرادته ولا يسود المنزل روح الرياء والكذب والنفاق..
​ 

​


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2017)

*أقوال آباء الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية*


*أقوال القديس أوغسطينوس عن الملكية المُتبادَلة في الزواج*
​


​ 










*زوجها فلا يحب كل منها الآخر لأجل عطاياه أو نفعه بل لأجل **المحبة** ذاتها (حبيبي لي وأنا له) (نش 2: 16).*
فالإنسان الأعزب قد يعيش مستقلًا عن الآخرين أما إذا ارتبط بزوجته برباط الحب عندئذ ليذكر أن المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها بل تطلب ما هو للطرف الأخر فيجب أن يتخلى عن الكثير من ميوله ورغباته لأجل المحبة مقدما كل ما يملك حتى جسده للطرف الأخر وهذا ما خاطبت به النفس عريسها أنا لحبيبي وإلي اشتياقه... وعند أبوابنا كل النفائس من جديدة وقديمة ذخرتها لك يا حبيبي (نش10:7-13).

​


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2017)

*أقوال آباء الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية*


*أقوال القديس أوغسطينوس عن الخضوع للزوج واحترامه*
​




*فيها ولا غضن أو شيء من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة وبلا عيب" (اف5: 25-26) لذلك وجب عليها من جانبها أن تخضع لمن أحبها.*​(ولكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء (اف5: 24) ما أجمل الخضوع في محبة إنه تشعر بحب يغمرها من كل جانب أكثر من حبها لنفسها لذلك ليس لها أن تعترض على تصرف من تصرفاته أو تدبير من تدابير في وسط حب زوجها لها تشعر أنقلبها لم يعد لها بل له وجسدها أيضا تحت تصرفه إنها تهب جسدها للرأس في روح الحب والطاعة. 
​+ وأنت أيتها الأخت العروس المباركة السعيدة قد سمعت ما أوصي به زوجك فيجب عليك أن تكرميه وتخافيه ولا تخالفي أمره ولا رأيه بل تزيدي في طاعته على ما أوصي به أضعافًا فإنك أنت اليوم صرت منفردة معه وهو الرئيس عليك بعد والديك فيجب عليك أن تقابله بالرحب والسعة ولا تضجري في وجهه ولا تضيعي شيئًا من جميع حقوقه عليك وتتقي الله في سائر أمورك معه لأن الله تعالي أوصاك بالخضوع له وأمرك بطاعته بعد والديك فتكوني معه كما كانت أمنا سارة معطية لأبينا إبراهيم ومخاطبة إياه له يا سيدي فنظر الله تعالي إلى طاعتها وباركها ورزقها منه المحبة ورزقها اسحق بعد البكر وجعل نسلها مثل نجوم السماء والرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر. ​


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2017)

*أقوال آباء الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية*


*أقوال القديس أوغسطينوس عن: من صلوات الإكليل المقدس*
​




*لقد ولدت **المسيح** وجاءها الملاك مخبرا إياها وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنًا وتسميه يسوع هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلى يدعي (لو31:1-32) لقد استحقت أن تلد ابن العلى ومع ذلك فقد كانت في غاية الاتضاع فلم تقدم نفسها على زوجها (خطيبها الذي لم يتركها) حتى في ترتيب تسميته كأن تقول أنا وأبوك بل قالت أبوك وأنا (لو2).*​إنها لم تضع في حسبانها كرامتها بسبب ابنها بل واعت أولًا نظام الزواج لأن المسيح المتضع لم يرد أن يعلم أمه الكبرياء.
​أبوك وأنا كنا نطلبك معذبين لقد قالت أبوك وأنا لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة (أف 23:5) فكم بالحري ينبغي على بقية النساء ألا يتكبرن؟!​


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2017)

أقوال القديس أغسطينوس عن الاهتمام بمطالب الزوجة
أقوال القديس أغسطينوس عن احترام الزوج للزوجة
أقوال القديس أغسطينوس عن صفات الآباء المحبين وأمثلة لذلك
أقوال القديس أغسطينوس عن محبة مونيكا لابنها
أقوال القديس أغسطينوس عن أمثلة لمحبة بشرية | محبة الآباء للأبناء
أقوال القديس أغسطينوس عن أن الطاعة من صفات الأبناء المحبين
أقوال القديس أغسطينوس عن الحب العائلي
أقوال القديس أغسطينوس عن حبنا للأقرُباء
أقوال القديس أغسطينوس عن بغضة يصحبها حب، كيف؟!
أقوال القديس أغسطينوس عن وصية جديدة
أقوال القديس أغسطينوس عن أهمية علاقات القرابة
أقوال القديس جيروم عن بين محبتنا للأقرباء وبغضهم
أقوال القديس جيروم عن صفات الأزواج المحبين | الصلة الجنسية والطهارة
أقوال القديس جيروم عن كيف يربي الآباء أبنائهم؟
أقوال القديس جيروم عن صفات الأبناء المُحبين
أقوال القديس جيروم عن إعالة الوالدين
أقوال القديس جيروم عن الحب العائلي
أقوال القديس جيروم عن رهبنة أحد أبناء الأسرة
أقوال القديس جيروم عن أمثلة لعائلات مُحِبة للمسيح
أقوال القديس جيروم عن أمثلة لعائلات تعلَّقَت ببعضها أكثر من الله
أقوال القديس جيروم عن مرض أحد الأقرباء
أقوال القديس كبريانوس عن لا تعتذر بكثرة أولادك أمام فضيلة العطاء
أقوال القديس كبريانوس عن لا تخف على مستقبل أولادك من العطاء
أقوال القديس كبريانوس عن صفات الآباء المحبين
أقوال القديس كبريانوس عن صفات الأبناء المُحبين


----------

